# New Duck Dog



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

stunning photo! made me want to go pull "donald" out of my freezer and play this afternoon!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - what a great picture and Moose looks so much in his element 

Congratulations to both of you on your first hunt and successful training.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats!.Stunning picture!.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Good looking boy!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Of course you're proud of that boy...what a package! 
Congrats on seeing your experience and effort turn out a pup that makes you proud


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations on Mooses first hunt! You both look very proud in that picture.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

How fun is that! Congrats and way to go Moose! 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

What a nice looking boy! I bet on top of being a good dog, he LOVED it!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a handsome guy Moose is!...and I can see how proud you are of him.


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

Excellent Job, Moose! Thanks for sharing, Evan. What a proud moment for both you and Moose.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Way to go Moose! I am sure you were a proud trainer too! GO MOOSE. May you have many ducks in your future.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

GoldenSail said:


> What a nice looking boy! I bet on top of being a good dog, he LOVED it!


Yes, he clearly did. Only hunting is hunting, and he took to all of it quickly. Riding out in the boat to the blind. The waiting quietly beside the blind, the shooting, the other dog - all of it. We hunted on a large lake, and he eagerly swam out through the decoys into open water for his first greenhead.










I'll try to get some shots from our next hunt, if I can remember to use the camera. I get so involved in the hunt, and my furry hunting partner that I sometimes forget I brought a camera.

EvanG


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

That's wonderful. 
Titles be ******, this is why we do this. This is what the golden was developed for. Moose did it all.

Randy


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

I've been blessed to train many fine Labradors over the years. Most of my personal dogs have been Labs. But anyone who hasn't had a good Golden really doesn't know what they're missing! They're special in ways you simply have to experience for yourself. 

EvanG


----------

